# Language(s) of Papua New Guinea: cow



## vachecow

What language do they speak natively in Papa New Guinea?
And more importantly, how do you say "cow" in that language?


----------



## smorodina

Tok Pisin is one of the two languages officially used there (apart from English). Try this for translation.


----------



## vachecow

Thanks for your help, but that doesnt have a word for cow


----------



## Focalist

I believe it is 

*bulmakau* ("bull-cow")

or, more specifically,

*bulmakau meri*

i.e. female (meri=Mary) bull-cow

Look out! Beware of the bull:






F


----------



## vachecow

Thank you SO much F!


----------

